# FireFox und JPEG ...



## TommyMo (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute!

Eine Frage, weiß jemand von euch, warum ich mit Firefox JPEG Bilder nicht öffnen kann (IE öffnet ohne zu mucken)? Gibt es verschiedene Standards für JPEG Bilder, oder untersützt FF nur einen bestimmten, und warum funktioniert das mit dem "allseitsbeliebten" IE?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## franz007 (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube eher dass es an etwas viel banalerem liegt!

Zb interpretiert der IE einen "\" Backslash in einem href eines <img> tags der ff aber nicht!

(es ist auch falsch)

Gib uns mal den link zur Datei!!


----------



## TommyMo (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Also entstanden ist das Problem, durch diesen Thread. Hier werden für jedes Bild Eigenschaftswerte in einer XML Datei gespeichert (XML ist angeführt). Unteranderem wird auch der HTML Tag <img ... /> gespeichert. Beim Ausführen wird das Bild nun nicht angezeigt. 

Ich hab mir das mal zu Gemühte geführt, und das Ganze selbst probiert. Bin auf SelfHTML gegangen und hab mir den Tag 1:1 kopiert, und in einer Testdatei eingefügt. Schaute dann so aus: 


```
<html>
<body>
   <img src="testbild.jpg" alt="Testbild">
</body>
</html>
```

Auf jedenfall wurde das Bild im FF nicht angezeigt (im IE sehr wohl). Als ich dann das Testbidl in ein png umgewandelt habe, und nochmals probiert habe die Page zu öffnen, hats gefunkt! 

Keine Ahnung was da schiefläuft ... 

Gruß
TOM

PS: hab das ganze auch mit Bluefisch probiert, und Bluefish erzeugt automatisch dieses Tag: <img src="Testbild.jpg" width="1400" height="1050" alt="" />. Läßt sich im FF problemlos öffnen ...


----------



## Maik (10. Dezember 2005)

Habe deinen Codeschnipsel im FireFox (1.5) erfolgreich getestet: er zeigt die JPG-Grafik an.


----------



## TommyMo (10. Dezember 2005)

Danke dir! 

Komisch. Kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich in der Arbeit noch den 1.0er installiert habe ... . Trotzdem rätselhaft. 

TOM


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. Dezember 2005)

... könnte es vielleicht an der Groß- und Kleinschreibung liegen?


```
<img src="testbild.jpg" alt="Testbild">
```
vs.

```
<img src="Testbild.jpg" width="1400" height="1050" alt="" />
```
Zudem wird das img-Tag in der zweiten Version explizit geschlossen - welchen Doctype verwendest Du denn?

Gruß
.


----------

